# Casey's Black Lab and Lucy!



## vcasey (Nov 23, 2009)

We have been slowly converting our dining/living room into something more comfortable and fun while providing a bit of space to store all our bottles and such. In the process we decided to make my husbands dream of owning a pub a lot less work and much more fun for us. I am waiting for the rest of the work to be completed before I fill this up so don't worry it's only empty because I have not been given the go ahead yet.

This is where we started







Next was pulling up the carpet and placing the floor tiles






Building the cabinet






Lucy gets introduced to her new home. Yes I named the kegerator Lucy!







Almost!






Finally!
















First pour. We have the Coffee Stout on tap as well as a white wine, WE's Pacific Quartet. 






This cabinet is holding a most of the bottles right now. This thing is really tall and I can't reach the top even using a ladder. So JW no worries about me opening up those bottles before they are ready because they are resting comfortably in the top left corner!






Next projects are the bar, a box to hold the barrel with storage for wine &amp; beer making stuff, and a book case.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 23, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome !!!!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 23, 2009)

WOW! Um, how far are you from Detroit???


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 23, 2009)

Really cool! So are you going to turn the living room into a home theater next!


----------



## vcasey (Nov 23, 2009)

Well we already have a home theater, that was our deal so I could not have a TV in the Living/Dining Room. Hubby is trying to talk me into a TV in there but he knows I'll never agree. 
Brewgrrrl, sorry we're in Tampa, but not to worry we expect this will get broken in nicely when our oldest graduates from USF in May! But if you are ever in the area we'll keep a beer or 2 on tap.
Thanks for the comments everyone! 
VC


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a good friend that's in the Navy and lives in Tampa. Next time I'm down there I'll have to give you a heads up. 
That is one nice set up you've got there. I can't wait until me and Kat buy a home.
Is that wine shelf bolted to the wall?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2009)

That looks awesome.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 23, 2009)

xanxer82 said:


> I have a good friend that's in the Navy and lives in Tampa. Next time I'm down there I'll have to give you a heads up.
> That is one nice set up you've got there. I can't wait until me and Kat buy a home.
> Is that wine shelf bolted to the wall?



Oh yeah its bolted, the boys tested it by climbing up it - just to make sure. That thing is not going anywhere. Even the bookshelf will be bolted to the wall. Just let us know when you're in town.
VC


----------



## gaudet (Nov 23, 2009)

Very nice Vcasey.......... I love what you guys did with "Lucy" Is she on rails? Or does she just roll out on her own wheels? The wine rack shelves are very well done too........ Awesome as Waldo put it so eloquently comes to mind.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 24, 2009)

Lucy is on wheels, we thought about the rails but decided this looked nicer and was easier to work with. Hubby ended up putting the handles to help roll her in and out when he discovered using the taps would not be a good idea. This was discovered before they were hooked up so no beverages were lost!
VC


----------



## Lynn1 (Mar 27, 2010)

I just looked a your pic what a set up Congrad's keep making the red stuff lynn


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 27, 2010)

PARTY at vcasey house! lol that is absolutely beautiful and awsum!


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 27, 2010)

i missed this the first time around...looks great


----------



## Goodfella (Mar 28, 2010)

I missed it also..... its incredible!!!


good job vcasey


----------



## vcasey (Mar 29, 2010)

Yep hubby did good with this project. We've still got more to do but this past winter really played havoc on our yard so we're spending the next few weekends or so (weather pending) getting that squared away so the HOA will be happy and leave us alone.


----------



## Comet in TX (Apr 5, 2010)

I think your project is gorgeous! What kind of wood is it?

What kind of temp. do you keep your house at. I saw you are in FL and we are in TX, I'm assuming you get the same kind of daytime temps that we do.......

One other question - what is the gas you use to draft the still wine? I'm assuming it's not CO2, but is it pure nitrogen, NO2, what? Curious because I would like to tap still wine with my tap-a-draft, not sure what gas to use....

Lara


----------



## vcasey (Apr 5, 2010)

Birch plywood, oak trim for the bar and lots of lacquer. 
We use NO2 for the wine and while that 1 was in Lucy, the game plan is to have the wine kegs in a different spot, Lucy is kept too cold for wine.
The house is kept between 70 -75 year around not only to keep the temps steady but to keep out the humidity.


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 5, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!


----------

